# Stock Tune(Locked)



## RowanSeals (Feb 23, 2016)

I have the 2014 Chevy Cruze 2.0TD stock tune file. The file is locked and due to licensing I cant get in... yet! But i have the file for anyone else who may want to give it a crack(see what I did there?). Hope this helps someone PM me for the file, I can email it as a .ctz or .txt that you can open with a ctz progam!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When we say locked, is that because General Motors locked it or a tuner locked it?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ssion/151177-diesel-cruze-tuning-project.html


----------

